# Telenetters aanwezig op dit forum?

## SNeKKe

Hallo,

ik vroeg mij af of er mensen met telenet zijn op dit forum.

Zoja, zijn er enige dingen waar ik rekening mee moet houden wil ik Gentoo installeren?

Greetings, Tom

----------

## garo

Ik zit bij telenet.

In de installation guide moet je code listing 4.8 vervang door de code die staat achter "MODERATOR GARO" hier.

Ik denk dat er verder geen problemen zijn, anders zeg je het maar

----------

## Nazgul

ik zit bij telenet en het enige waar ik reken mee moest houden was:

export http_proxy="proxy.pandora.be:8080"

en de mirrors instellen op UTwente (die nu platliggen door mandrake dacht ik)

----------

## Manuuz

die van twente ook al?

werken die van oregonstate.edu al?

zal vanavond wel zien zeker

----------

## SeJo

oregonstate werken! :-]

----------

## Matje

Je moet zeker geen proxy instellen voor RSYNC, dat werkt niet  :Smile: 

----------

## spufi

 *Nazgul wrote:*   

> (die nu platliggen door mandrake dacht ik)

 

Ah daarom dat daarnet de <apt-get dist-upgrade> op m'n server zo verdomd traag verliep!! (vond 't al raar)  :Smile: 

----------

## spufi

 *Matje wrote:*   

> Je moet zeker geen proxy instellen voor RSYNC, dat werkt niet 

 

Toch wel, maar niet op de manier waarop in de install-docs staat ...

kan me de exacte syntax niet zo goed meer herinneren, maar het kan iets geweest zijn ala

```
 export "RSYNC_PROXY"=$http_proxy 
```

(en dus niet "RSYNC_PROXY"="proxy.pandora.be:8080" , om de een of andere reden werkte het enkel als je de var $http_proxy gebruikte ... bij mij toch)

I know, is vrij vaag, maar na heel wat trial&error'en heb 'k toch RSYNC_PROXY op de goeie manier in m'n environment gekregen   :Question: 

----------

## Matje

Het werkte zonder die RSYNC in te stellen, dus doe ik dat niet  :Smile:  Gaat trouwens sneller zonder proxy waarschijnlijk anyway, aangezien de proxy rsync toch niet kan cachen bij mijn weten. Je maakt dus extra, onnodige hops  :Smile: 

----------

## spufi

 *Matje wrote:*   

> Gaat trouwens sneller zonder proxy waarschijnlijk 

 

Ach, wat maakt het uit als je het Utwente Snelheidsbeest gebruikt  :Smile: 

die 50k/s ofzo dat je verliest aan snelheid is maar een peulschil van die 600k/sec  :Wink: 

----------

## Matje

Ik heb het enkel over rsync hè, niet over http en ftp, daarvoor moet je proxy's instellen (ftp eventueel niet denk ik), anders masjeert 't nie... Ne rsync tegen 600 kb / s moet ik nog zien gebeuren  :Razz: 

----------

## heeckhau

Ik gebruik ook enkel de http- en ftp-proxy; geen proxy voor RSYNC en dat werk zeer vlot.

Ik heb wel (proxy?)problemen bij het uitvoeren van 'gentoo-stats --new'. Ik krijg steeds volgende foutmelding:

```
Obtaining new system ID...

There was an error when obtaining a new system ID (proxy?).

Please try again later.
```

Weet iemand hoe ik dit kan verhelpen?

----------

## heeckhau

Blijkbaar moest de proxy-server nog eens appart ingesteld worden voor gentoo-stats in het  configuratiebestand dat in /etc/gentoo-stats verstopt zit. Onderaan /etc/gentoo-stats/gentoo-stats.conf

moet de HTTP_PROXY nog eens ingevuld worden:

```
# If you are behind a proxy and can't get through to

# http://stats.gentoo.org, you might want to set this.

#

# Example: HTTP_PROXY="http://proxy.mysite.com:8080"

#

# Default: (none)

HTTP_PROXY="http://proxy.pandora.be:8080"

```

----------

## siriusraf

Mensen, zeer goede,snelle en betrouwbare server :

http://ftp.belnet.be/packages/gentoo

Oh ja, enkel de http_proxy instellen omdat (bijna) alle dataverkeer bij telenet hierover loopt.

----------

## JefP@@

voor ftp heb je geen proxy nodig ...

----------

